# Spares for motorhomes



## 107602 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi All,
In Germany near Bremen is a shop named Freizeitwelt Dreye, at Mittelwendung 23, 28844 Weyhe Germany. PH Germany 04 20 37 20
Of all the places we have found in continental Europe to purchase parts for any type of motorhome this is the best shop by far. An amazing array of parts and acessories and at reasonable prices. 
We have been extremely disappointed by the sparcity of stock and the outrageous cost of everything in the Top Accessoires and Narbonne Accessoires shops in France. A barbecue without gas bottle in Narbonne; E89.00. The identical barbecue WITH a 5 kilo Camping Gaz bottle included, in a Le Clerc Supermarket; E69.00.
Their English isn't any better that my German so I don't know if this shop will export to UK.
Bockers (Aussie owner of a Chausson in France)


----------

